# Easiest and cheapest way to add own relabel?



## sincere (Mar 14, 2008)

Ive seen enough videos on how to get rid of those AA2001 tags, now i need to know what possibilities are out there to add my own label. it doesnt have to be anything big, maybe just a small logo. Can anyone help? THanks!


----------



## finkgraphics (Oct 10, 2012)

Heat-pressing a plastisol heat-transfer works great for me. Just print a bunch of your labels onto transfer paper and then use a baseball-cap heat press so apply them to the shirt.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

Screen print. Fast and cheap


----------



## sincere (Mar 14, 2008)

finkgraphics said:


> Heat-pressing a plastisol heat-transfer works great for me. Just print a bunch of your labels onto transfer paper and then use a baseball-cap heat press so apply them to the shirt.


Thanks, i will look into heat pressing!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Both heat pressing and screen printing work. Another way to do this would be if you are unstitching the hem to get the current label out you will be able to slip a new woven or satin label in.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nothing gets cheaper than a felt pen......lol.....

Sorry for the "cheeky" answer but the "easiest and cheapest" will depend on how many you are doing and how many variations you need.....


----------



## sincere (Mar 14, 2008)

royster13 said:


> Nothing gets cheaper than a felt pen......lol.....
> 
> Sorry for the "cheeky" answer but the "easiest and cheapest" will depend on how many you are doing and how many variations you need.....


I am doing 75 shirts and i can either do something myself or have someone do it for me.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

How many versions of the labels will you require?.....Do you have a heat press?...Have you seen these?....

Tagless Labels | Care Labels | Shirt Labels | Woven Labels | Clothing Labels | Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Labels for Clothing


----------



## sincere (Mar 14, 2008)

royster13 said:


> How many versions of the labels will you require?.....Do you have a heat press?...Have you seen these?....
> 
> Tagless Labels | Care Labels | Shirt Labels | Woven Labels | Clothing Labels | Custom Heat Transfers | Custom Labels for Clothing


Hello,

i need 5 different labels (S-XXL). That print inthe link you posted looks great! I need a spot like this out here in Germany!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sincere said:


> Hello,
> 
> i need 5 different labels (S-XXL). That print inthe link you posted looks great! I need a spot like this out here in Germany!


Please take the time to fill in your profile and you will get better answers....


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

sincere said:


> Hello,
> 
> i need 5 different labels (S-XXL). That print inthe link you posted looks great! I need a spot like this out here in Germany!



We print labels all time and we usually gang them up on a single screen then tape off each size. Small, medium, large on one side and XL to XXXL on the other.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

59graphix said it best. While you can heat transfer, screen printing not only looks best but can even be done with a single screen (less fees) very easily. I have used this in the past and the quality was amazing, along with the detail allowed.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Robert H said:


> 59graphix said it best. While you can heat transfer, screen printing not only looks best but can even be done with a single screen (less fees) very easily. I have used this in the past and the quality was amazing, along with the detail allowed.


Problem is IMO it is not a "cheap" option for someone who does not screen print them self....

As far as screen printing looking better, that is in the eyes of the beholder......From someone who has sold 10x as many heat transfer garments in my lifetime than screen printing I have "zero" problems with the quality of transfers....


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

royster13 said:


> As far as screen printing looking better, that is in the eyes of the beholder......From someone who has sold 10x as many heat transfer garments in my lifetime than screen printing I have "zero" problems with the quality of transfers....


I suppose you're right. I was recalling water based printing on light and like the soft hand near the neck area. More of a favorite for me and those I know. I suppose in the long run heat transfer will save some $$$.


----------



## 59graphix (Aug 14, 2011)

I should have said, fast and cheap for me but I think you can get even easier, faster and cheaper with a pad printer.
Transfers are great but it is still a 2 step process.


----------

